# Dixie births four little ones



## Brenda Stephens (Apr 18, 2019)

Dixie is my shy little mama. Last year she bore twins but yesterday she gave us a great surprise of four . Two girls and two boys. She is feeding and taking good care right now but will I need to bottle feed some later to help her out.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Wow, thats a whole litter of little kid goats. Congratulations and welcome to the group.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Then start bottle feeding after they get colostrum. As they get older, it will be much harder to get on the bottle. Congrats!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!:cowboy: Weigh the kids daily to see if you need to supplement. A kitchen scale or postal scale that weighs in pounds and ounces or pounds and tenths of a pound. There should always be a weight gain, not always the same.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice, welcome.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations! Successful quadruplets is always so amazing. 

Definitely start on the bottle at 3 days old or so so they get the hang of switching back and forth and keep tabs on their weight for the first couple weeks


----------

